
Show HN: CodeHalf - efexen
http://codehalf.com
======
yarper
Looks good! Do you think a lot of the functionality is covered by github or
does it serve a different purpose?

~~~
efexen
Hey, thanks for the comment! I'm hoping it will serve a different purpose in
that there's times when I write code that doesn't end up in github, especially
little experiments in Codepen, JSFiddle etc. Also tracking notes for what to
do during your next session has been invaluable to me. As I add more and more
features I think the difference will become clearer.

------
devarist
looks similar to what we are doing at
[https://devarist.com](https://devarist.com) \- good luck with your project!

~~~
efexen
Looks nice!

